

A SILICON VALLEY DISASTER: How Clinkle Blew Up    - f1g
http://www.businessinsider.com/inside-story-of-clinkle-2014-4#ixzz2z5Y824wX

======
astrodust
A repost with the name of the company mis-spelled?

~~~
f1g
Oops! thx for catching that. Fixed

